# catching blackdrum at the cbbt?



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

whats the best way to catch them big uglies, im fishing from a boat, im not sure hot to rig up for them or how to fish the spots fer them, i got all the gear i need i just need someone to give me a clue on how i should go about catching one:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

May and june are best months for blk. drum with May being the best. Below is the rig that I use with just enough weight to hold bottom. I like to use pirimid sinkers attached to the snap swivel. The #1 bait is live hardshell blue crab. The smaller the better just as long as they are legal. You want to run your hook through the point area of shell. This is almost impossible unless you bring along a cordless drill and pre drill a hole in the shell just abrely large enough to get your hook through. The bottom is usually soft enough to wiggle the hook around a little to get though. Whole bait shrimp with the heads still on work well also. Good luck and have some fun.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Go to Chris's Bait and Tackle and get some sea clams . That has been the ticket of late . I just use a standard fishfinder rig . You don't need to run far from the ramp at Kiptopeake as the fish are biting right out front .


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fishfinder rig on the bottom and a huge glob of sea clam on a circle hook. 
Set the rod in the rod holder and just wait for the subtile bite and then hold on.


----------



## jwconnelly (Jan 27, 2007)

I have seen about a million different rigs for alot of fish. I have noticed that there area million different knots to go with them. I tie only one kind of knot because that is the only one I know. I twist the line around 6 times and run back through the loop. I don't even know what you call the knot but it works good enough for me. How do you go about learning some more knots anyway? Is there a website out there or someone with way to much time on there hands to show me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

jwconnelly said:


> I twist the line around 6 times and run back through the loop.


Clinch Knot


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Shouldn't that bead be on the other side of the McMahon swivel? I always put my on the "knot" side so the swivel doesn't get caught . . . JMHO. What's the verdict? Am I doin' it right?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The bead above the snap is a Hatteras thing: it prevents the snap from sliding up past the shock leader, which helps to cut down on tangled lines when fishing in a crowd. Additionally, if you look at the way the snap swivel butts up against the hook swivel, you'll notice that the knot actually slips into the ring so the top ring of the snap swivel butts up against the top ring of the hook swivel.

Or you could just go overkill like me and put _two_ beads on each side of the snap swivel!   :fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

AtlantaKing said:


> Or you could just go overkill like me and put _two_ beads on each side of the snap swivel!   :fishing:


Thats what I do.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

or you could use a Nigerian Rig as well


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

FishinAddiction said:


> or you could use a Nigerian Rig as well


Not sure I understand what you mean by that...or that I like it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by that...or that I like it.


Milt, Nigerian rig AKA Cannonball rig AKA Nick rig.Dont think FA meant anything negative.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks Clay. Just never heard of it put like that before but I have heard of the cannon ball rig. My bad FA :beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

its cool 
thanks for clearing that up CDog


----------

